# Non resident licenses for Nebraska



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Little confused about how Nebraska runs their snow goose season. If I have my calculations correct it costs $81 for a hunt permit $20 for a habitat stamp and $5 for a state waterfowl stamp for a total of $106 bucks? Also what is the deal with the zones besides the dates that they open and close? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## KalendM (Feb 13, 2007)

You are correct on the price for the permits. They also offer a 2 day hunting permit for $36 plus the other 2 stamps. Nebraska doesn't have just a conservation license for some reason. If you buy the non resident license it carrys overs for the fall also, if that would help. As for the zone along the platte, we get alot of tourist wanting to watch the sandhill migration, so i guess they think it keeps the pressure off the sandhills and allowing people to watch them by having the zones. This is just what i have heard as for the zone restrictions, i would like to see them change it.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Yes, you are correct on the license cost and you are only allowed to hunt 4 days a week (wed, thurs, sat, and sun) in the zone where the majority of the snow geese stage.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Hunting is allowed in Zones 1 and 2 4 days per week while zone 3 is 7 days per week.

Alex


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Like you, I was confused on the price of a license last year. Sure wish they had something cheaper like basically every other state with a CO season.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> They also offer a 2 day hunting permit ......


 Might wanna check on that. Unless it's changed recently,I think that 2 day permit is only available between Thanskgiving and New Year's(or about that time frame) for family/friends coming home or visiting for the holidays. So,if you are thinking of going with a guide in Nebraska,check the license/stamp requirements first cause paying clients may be a little upset if they have to fork out another $70 for a license cause a guide doesn't know the lincensing requirements for the state they are guiding in.

Alex


----------

